

Code that should never be reached - elwell
https://github.com/search?o=desc&q=%22should+never+be+reached%22&ref=searchresults&s=indexed&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93

======
pierrec
Did this get flagged or something? It got thrown back to page 4 despite the
votes. Maybe it set off some spam/ring detector?

And here's a ridiculous amount of "ugly hack"...

[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22ugly+hack%22&t...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22ugly+hack%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

------
solarexplorer
Also nice: "can't happen"
[https://github.com/search?utf8=✓&q=%22can%27t+happen%22&type...](https://github.com/search?utf8=✓&q=%22can%27t+happen%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

From the Jargon file:

 _can 't happen_

The traditional program comment for code executed under a condition that
should never be true, for example a file size computed as negative. Often,
such a condition being true indicates data corruption or a faulty algorithm;
it is almost always handled by emitting a fatal error message and terminating
or crashing, since there is little else that can be done. Some case variant of
“can't happen” is also often the text emitted if the ‘impossible’ error
actually happens! Although “can't happen” events are genuinely infrequent in
production code, programmers wise enough to check for them habitually are
often surprised at how frequently they are triggered during development and
how many headaches checking for them turns out to head off.

~~~
ahmelsayed
and the "how can this happen?"
[https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22how+can+this+h...](https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=%22how+can+this+happen%22&type=Code&ref=searchresults)

~~~
redthrowaway
Rubyists appear fond of "fuck this shit":

[https://github.com/search?l=ruby&q=%22fuck+this+shit%22&ref=...](https://github.com/search?l=ruby&q=%22fuck+this+shit%22&ref=searchresults&type=Code&utf8=%E2%9C%93)

